# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  3rd Sukabumi Nishikigoi Show 2010

## dattairadian

Jenis ikan yang di lombakan terdiri dari 11 jenis ikan koi :

1.	KOHAKU
2.	TAISHO SANSHOKU
3.	SHOWA SANSHOKU
4.	SHIRO UTSURI
5.	Hi Ki UTSURIMONO / BEKO
6.	KOROMO / GHOSIKI
7.	SHUSUI / ASAGI
8.	KINGINRIN A/B
9.	HIKARIMONO
10.	KAWARIMONO
11.	TANCHO	

Klasifikasi ukuran:
1.	Up s/d 20 cm
2.	21-25 cm
3.	26-30 cm
4.	31-35 cm
5.	36-40 cm
6.	41-45 cm
7.	46-50 cm
8.	50- Up cm (Jumbo)

	Gelar utama yang di perebutkan :
1.	Up s/d 20 cm 	: Baby Champion
2.	21-25 cm			
3.	26-30 cm		: Junior Young Champion
4.	31-35 cm		
5.	36-40 cm		: Young Champion
6.	41-45 cm		: Grand Champion
7.	46-50 cm		: Reserved Grand Champion
8.	50- Up cm (Jumbo)	: Best Jumbo

	11 Best Variety ( 11 jenis ikan terbaik ) yang di perebutkan.
	8 Best In Size ( ikan terbaik dalam ukuran ) 
	Juga di sediakan hadiah hiburan  TV dan HP

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> ayo siapa yg mau berangkat bareng................?
> 
> 1 E.Nitto.
> 2.Lucky.
> 3.Abi.
> 4.William
> 5.Rudy
> 6......................
> 7.................
> ...



1 E.Nitto.
2.Lucky.
3.Abi.
4.William
5.Rudy
6.Agung
7.Robby Iwan
8.TSA
9.Edwin
10...............

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> Sekedar usul saja...bagaimana kalau kontes ini kita anggap sebagai 1st Sukabumi Breeder Show....? Mungkin dari sini nanti kedepan nya breeder2 dari lain daerah bisa ikutan dan lama2 menjadi nasional Breeder Kontes.....baby step....*daripada kita omongin Local National Breeder Contest yg sudah di omongin bertahun2 dan berabad2 tanpa ada realisasi nya.*


setuju......kalau menurut saya sih...... home breeder kita pada bawa ikan nya.....buat sparing partner disana.......

minimal bisa berbagi ilmu......agar petani di sana lebih terbuka masalah kualitas ikan......atau malah mungkin sebalik nya.......

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## veros

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

> Berangkat bareng lagi? hehehe





> *Wahhh, rame ya.......ikutan boleh gak Om.......??*


Ayo om Budi dan Om Lukas....bawa breedingan dari Bandung seperti dari om Yunming....wakli dari Bandung.




> cocok neh hasil breedingan semarang bisa ikutan sipp sipp sipp


Om helnik.....wakil dari Semarang...




> ikuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut dong ke sukabumi......


Wakil dari Tapos




> Asik..serentak kudu men trace koi koi yang sudah pindah tangan..He4x..


Om Glen...bawa koleksi2 Fi...mewakili breeder2 Jakarta...

Nah...kan udah ada 4 wakil....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Good Work om Abi. Keep the spirit on...(maaf on hankoi, berapa kali pinjam istilah Anda tanpa pamit)


Terima kasih om ajik ....... mohon support liputan dari majalah ......  ::  



> Kalau The Dream Team Kois turun tangan pasti lancar dan terwujud.........


Mudah - mudahan berjalan sesuai harapan kita semua ........ terima kasih om will yang sudah bersedia mencarikan sponsor untuk hadiah .......  :Thumb: 



> Om Abi/Luki, 
> Ada kemungkinan gak kita pasang di beberapa titik umbul - umbul "Visit Sukabumi". Saya kira eksposurenya luar biasa. Saya akan coba menggalang sponsor majalah untuk berpartisipasi. Saya dah dapat satu sponsor tinggal susun proposalnya aja...


Mantap om ajik ...... nanti kita coba koordinasikan dengan rekan lapangan di Sukabumi ....... Terima kasih om.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedynoer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Abi...
> Untuk fish entry dengan 4 ekor/plastik/induk apakah bisa lebih disederhanakan mengingat ada kemungkinan dari 1 indukan yg bisa show belum tentu bisa dapat 4 ekor. Dengan ketentuan 4 ekor itu nanti akan jadi salah satu keterbatasan breeder. Untuk show pertama ini kalau memungkinkan prosedur dan ketentuan nya di sederhana kan sesederhana mungkin untuk menggalang peserta.


Untuk sekali breeding dari 1 indukan biasanya *pasti ada 4 ekor yang pantas untuk di bawa ke show*, walaupun ada 1 atau 2 ekor yang akan sangat menonjol itu biasa ..... tapi nanti penilaian akan di ditotal/ komulatif.
Bila jumlahnya kita kurangi jadi 2 ekor misalnya menurut saya ..... bisa saja yang *kebetulan breeding* dan *kebetulan dapat anakan bagus* dari* pemijahan yang tidak terprogram* ada kemungkinan menjadi unggulan, ini yang tidak kita kehendaki / *tidak ada konsistensinya.*
Masukannya akan saya diskusikan juga dengan rekan lainnya.

Setuju sekali dengan prosedur yang sesederhana mungkin om will. Salam.

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Btw, saya liat list-nya belum ada Makassar dan Blitar ya...

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> 1. Gen Koi Farm - CP: Glen Gading Koi - Est: 3 pack
> 2. Serayu Koi Club - CP: Om Roy Da Costa - Est: 2 pack
> 3. Kid Koi Bintaro - CP :Om Will
> 4. Tukang Koi Bogor - CP: Om Udin
> 5. Lebak Bulus Jakarta - CP : Om Luki
> 6. Tapos Fishery Farm - CP : Om Ferry
> 7. Sukabumi - CP : Om Kewen - Est: 20 pack
> 8. Padasuka Koi Farm Sumedang - CP : Om Opik - Est: 1 pack
> 10. Fariz Koi Semarang - CP : Om Dody - Est : 1 pack
> ...


yang no 6.....bisa bahasa indonesia ngga tuh.......

申し訳ありませんがオムフェリー.......
冗談ハッハッハッー......

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

*Konfirmasi Partisipan 1 st Breeder Show 2010 di 3 rd Sukabumi Nishikigoi Show 21 November 2010 :*

1. Gen Koi Farm ( *Serpong* ) - CP: Glen Gading Koi - Est : 3 pack
2. Serayu Koi Club ( *Purwokerto* )  - CP: Om Roy Da Costa - Est : 2 pack
3. Kid Koi Bintaro (* Sukabumi* ) - CP : Om Will
4. Tukang Koi (* Bogor* ) - CP: Om Udin
5. Lebak Bulus ( *Jakarta* ) - CP : Om Luki
6. Tapos Fishery Farm ( *Bogor* ) - CP : Om Ferry
7. Petani *Sukabumi* - CP : Om Kewen - Est : 20 pack
8. Padasuka Koi Farm (* Sumedang* ) - CP : Om Opik - Est : 1 pack
10. Fariz Koi ( *Semarang* ) - CP : Om Dody - Est : 1 pack
11. Yu Ming Farm (* Bandung* ) - CP : Lukas Saung Koi - Est : 3 pack 
12. Gavrilla Kois Farm (* Cipanas* ) - CP : Abah Putnus - Est : 1 pack
13. Budi Plemburan ( *Yogya* ) - CP : Glen Gading Koi
14. Bintang Koi ( *Makassar* ) - CP : Glen Gading Koi

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gaban

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> sudah diborong dealer dan hobis om...mudah-mudahan breeder show berikutnya deh ikut partisipasi


Sukses om ......  :Thumb:  
Ditunggu partisipasi dealer yang borong aja d .......  :Becky:

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

toppp dahh smoga suksess

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> eksport koi lokal udeh berjalan .. via batam dan jkt , tapi masih kw 2  cuma gak ke blow up ..


Yang ingin kami lakukan bukan yang trial & error seperti ini tapi yang bersifat masal dan konsisten... Coba Anda perhatikan postingan kami selama ini.... Saya agak heran dengan tokoh yang satu ini, sibuk gak keruan tentang segala macam isu tetapi begitu ada kegiatan untuk komunitas koi dan bahkan di kampung halamannnya sendiri malah sibuk untuk menegasikan ketimbang ikut berkontribusi positif. Pada setiap kesempatan selalu memposting hasil pijahannya tetapi ketika diminta ikut, malah memberikan berbagai macam alasan.... Sejujurnya, alasan yang dikemukakan tidak sepadan dengan image yang terbangun sebagai "Top Breeder" di forum ini.... Saya menyebutnya: kacangan.....

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Abi, run down alias jam nya gimana?
> 
> Memikirkan ada koi yang partsipasi di breeder contest dan juga yang di kelas lomba single nya...
> 
> Thanks


Yup ..... Kalau tidak ada perubahan, rencananya :

* Jam 10.00 WIB. Pendaftaran akan ditutup.
* Jam 11.00 WIB. Mulai Penjurian peserta " Breeder Show ".
* Jam 12.30 WIB. Istirahat makan siang.
* Jam 13.00 WIB - sampai selesai. Mulai Penjurian peserta " 3rd Sukabumi Nishikigoi Show 2010 ".

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fayzacantik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## misbah sugoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

> mohon maaf newbie ikutan...
> 
> biasanya yg SIRIK TANDA TIDAK MAMPU,  YG GAK KERJA BIASANYA BANYAK OMONG...
> 
> hari gini kok masih ada mental begini, bagaimana kita bisa maju...
> 
> Dukung terus KOI LOKAL !!
> 
> thx
> ...



om luki blg jgn memperkeruh suasana om...

yg pasti kita yg ga terlibat mendingan jd pendengar yg baik aja.. soal kebenarannya biar waktu yg menjawab..

saya mohon utk tokoh2 yg terlibat agar di bicarakan baik2 saja.. keduanya adalah org yg sangat saya hormati, jd alangkah lebih baiknya kt bicarakan dgn cara yg lebih terhormat. Disini forum, hanya bs di bicarakan dgn tulisan2, tdk dgn intonasi nada sangat berpengaruh terhadap mood yg membaca.. 

Maaf kl ada yg berkenan, saya cuma memberi saran sebagai pihak netral yg masih menanti kebenarannya... thx

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Kontingen Jogja dan Makasar mendarat sore ini..........

Mantabbbbbbb.........

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Saya kaget waktu liat yg ikut kontes..... koi lokal ternyata qualitasnya sudah menyamai import... bahkan ada beberapa ekor yg bisa mengalahkan import.... Salut... Maju terus utk breeder lokal.. n Selamat utk para pemenang...  :Clap2:   :Clap2:   :Clap2:   :Rockon:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Ini diambil dr koran pikiran rakyat hari ini





pake sugoi bagaimana pertanggung jawaban anda?
apa anda bermaksud menipu org2 kois yg meminta klarifikasi dari anda yg dianggap sebagai perwakilan dr sukabumi?

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## misbah sugoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## misbah sugoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

> maaf kepada posting tentang pemberitaan di koran pikiran rakyat itu tidak benar.
> saya mersa tidak memberitakan hal semacam itu.. apaligi pembahasan soal penyakit herves samasekali tidak benar.
> jika kendala cuaca itu biasa terjadi. tapi tidak mempengaruhi perkembangan ikan..
> terimakasih..


huff.. hampir saja.. thx klarifikasinya lg om...

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*SELAMAT KEPADA KOMUNITAS KOI INDONESIA*

*Pertama*, saya ingin mengucapkan selamat atas keberhasilan para petani sukabumi yang tergabung dalam Sugois atas keberhasilan mereka menyelenggarakan _3rd Sukabumi Nishikigoi 2010_ dan _1st Breeder Koi Show 2010_. Saya teringat ketika lebih dari dua tahun lampau para perwakilan petani ini karena informasi dari teman  teman mereka ikut serta dalam 1st KOIs Festival 2007 di Raiser Cibinong, 2nd KOIs Festival 2008, Kontes Koi Merah Putih II di Hanggar Teras Pancoran. Setelah itu hubungan KOIs dan mereka kian akrab hingga akhirnya mereka mendeklarasikan Sugois. Kegiatan pertama Sugois adalah 1st Sukabumi Nishikigoi 2008 di lapangan terbuka pada sebuah proyek perumahan di Kab Sukabumi. Jauh sebelum kegiatan berlangsung para perwakilan petani ini menemui Alm Karomul Wachid dan meminta dukungan dalam bentuk apa saja. Almarhum yang punya komitmen terhadap koi lokal berjanji akan membantu memberikan akses ke pihak  pihak yang berwenang terhadap pengembangan koi di Indonesia. Saya tidak tahu persis apa yang terjadi setelahnya, tetapi menjelang kegiatan Almarhum meminta seluruh karibnya di KOIs untuk terjun langsung membantu mereka dalam bentuk apapun yang diminta. Pada Hari H, rombongan tiba di lokasi dan mendapat sambutan meriah dari para petani. Seperti bapak pejabat masuk ke desa, begitu kira  kira Almarhum menggambarkan. Kontes berlangsung sederhana dan fish entry kurang dari 200 ekor. Begitu sedikitnya, peserta sehingga penjurian cepat selesai dan Almarhum bisa mengadakan acara tatap muka. Disitu petani mengeluarkan semua unek  unek dan berharap KOIs bisa membantu. Almarhum hanya berjanji akan membantu apa yang bisa dibantu semaksimal mungkin.  

Pada sebuah kesempatan Almarhum berbicara kepada saya dan meminta agar membantu mereka, tetapi ketika ditanya bantu dalam bentuk apa, beliau juga bingung sampai akhirnya bilang loe khan di majalah, tulis ajalah apa yang bisa bantu mereka. Begitulah Almarhum dan biasanya tidak ada satu orangpun dari kita yang bisa menolaknya. Majalah yang baru pertama kali terbit pontang panting menulis tentang para petani ini, tentang kesulitan dan harapan mereka. Sungguh sesuatu yang sulit karena ketika itu para anggota redaksi kesulitan mendapatkan info lengkap. Jarak yang jauh dan akses yang tidak begitu baik adalah faktor utamanya. Ketika akhirnya kita bisa menulis dengan seadanya, saya merasakan bagaimana perjuangan para petani ini untuk bisa survive mengatasi semua masalah mereka.

Kini situasinya sudah sangat jauh berbeda, dalam waktu dua tahun mereka sudah mampu mengorganisir sebuah kontes yang meski masih kalah heboh dengan kontes orang kota tetapi sudah jauh dari layak dibandingkan dua tahun lalu. Untuk inilah saya mengucapkan selamat, atas kemampuan mereka belajar dengan cepat dan atas perjuangan mereka untuk survive dengan usaha mereka sendiri (bantuan dari Pemkot ada tetapi menurut mereka hanya seadanya). Mereka butuh indukan berkualitas dan akses terhadap pasar, sesuatu yang tidak bisa diberikan bahkan oleh KOIs.

*Kedua*, saya ingin mengucapkan selamat kepada para penangkar koi lokal dan para pemenang 3rd Sukabumi Nishikigoi 2010 dan 1st Breeder Koi Show 2010. Anda semua, terutama para penangkar yang ikut dalam 1st Breeder Koi Show 2010 adalah para pionir yang telah membuat sejarah bagi dunia koi di Indonesia. Bagi penangkar dari luar Sukabumi sungguh tidak mudah untuk ikut serta, risiko yang besar dan tekanan dalam bentuk rumor  rumor negatif yang berkembang dari forum ke forum diluar forum KOIs sungguh diluar perkiraan. Tetapi Anda semua mengabaikannya dan untuk itulah saya mengucapkan selamat dan penghargaan. Untuk keberanian yang besar ini KOI-S Magazine hanya punya sedikit penghargaan dalam bentuk pembuatan Indonesian Breeder Directory yang akan dipublikasikan selama setahun penerbitan majalah kecuali ada penyelenggaraan 2nd Breeder Koi Show yang lebih cepat. Setahu saya para teman  teman KOIs punya harapan besar bahwa penyelenggaraan selanjutnya akan berada di tangan para penangkar. Kita berpikir bahwa para penangkarlah yang paling tahu apa yang dibutuhkan dan apa yang akan bermanfaat bagi mereka.

*Ketiga*, selamat kepada para komunitas koi di Indonesia. Tidak lama setelah ide 1st Breeder Koi Show bergulir sudah mulai muncul rumor  rumor tidak sehat soal kontes ini yang sayangnya terjadi di forum  forum diluar forum KOIs terutama forum BB. Mulai dari isu penyelenggaraan yang mendadak sampai koi  koi yang sakit. Saya sampai harus meminta klarifikasi beberapa kali kepada komunitas petani sukabumi bahwa hal ini tidak benar. Yang mengagetkan saya adalah para komunitas ini merespon dengan cara yang mengagumkan, bukannya takut, mereka malah mengirimkan koi  koi untuk berkontes sehingga fish entry mencapai lebih dari 700 ekor. Bahkan ketika tadi pagi berseliweran kliping dari Harian Pikiran Rakyat, komunitas dan forum ini merespon dengan cara yang sehat. Untuk itulah saya ingin mengucapkan selamat dan penghargaan yang sebesar  besarnya kepada komunitas ini. Saya dalam perjalanan ke bandara Juanda ketika tadi pagi melihat kliping berita di harian itu. Ketika saya pertama kali membaca saya sudah melihat ketidakprofesionalan penulis dengan kesalahan fatal menyebut event ini dengan nama Kontes Ikan Koi Nasional. Saya punya pengalaman berurusan beberapa kali dengan para reporter. Kalau pada saat press conference kita tidak memberika press release berita yang beredar esok hari bisa jauh dari substansi yang ingin disampaikan. Tetapi tidak semua paham. Diluar forum ini kliping beredar dengan sedikit bumbu penyedap bahwa KOIs berbohong dan orang dengan nickname Misbach Sugois, jangan  jangan rekayasa karena pernyataan orang yang sama di dua media berbeda punya substansi berbeda. Saya tidak mau berspekulasi dengan hal ini karena ini menyangkut nama baik klub yang saya cintai. Saya mengontak Misbcah dan meminta klarifikasinya dengan ancaman KOIs akan mengevaluasi dukungan kepada Sugois kalau ini benar pernyataan Misbach. Dengan terbata  bata Misbach berkata tidak mungkin dia memmbohongi KOIs yang sudah selama dua tahun ini membantu mereka. Selanjutnya dia menjelaskan bahwa benar ada wawancara dengan orang yang mengaku reporter harian Pikiran Rakyat, tetapi materinya hanya seputar kontes dan pertanyaan umum mengenai penyakit yang suka menyerang Koi. Dia tidak mengerti mengapa yang keluar seperti itu. Saya minta dia melakukan klarifikasi dan menganggap bahwa ini masalah ketidakprofesionalan saja dan bukan sesuatu yang sistematis untuk mendiskreditkan pihak manapun. Bahwa diluar forum ini banyak bumbu tidak sedap, saya sama sekali tidak tertarik membahasnya. Saya lebih ingin mengapresiasi bagaimana cara forum ini merespon terhadap rumor  rumor seperti ini. Sekali lagi saya mengucapkan selamat dan penghargaan saya yang sebesar  besarnya atas kedewasaan para anggota forum.

*Keempat*, saya ingin mengucapkan selamat dan terimakasih yang sebesar  besarnya kepada co sponsor: *Gavrilla Koi Farm, Blankwear, Hokky Fish Food, Bossco Indo Lestari dan Feikoi Centre*. Saya tahu ada diantara Anda yang mendapat tekanan dan cemohan, tetapi saya menghargai Anda bukan semata  mata karena ikut serta sebagai co sponsor tetapi lebih dari itu karena Anda menjadi diri sendiri. Saya tidak pernah menaruh respek kepada siapapun yang ikut atau tidak ikut dalam sebuah event karena ikut  ikutan atau tidak ikut  ikutan. Untuk alasan inilah saya mengucapkan selamat, terimakasih dan penghargaan yang sebesar  besarnya. Sebagai apresiasi kami akan mencantumkan logo Anda dalam banner pada halaman Indonesian Breeder Directory selama masa penerbitan halaman tersebut. Terimalah apresiasi ini dan semoga bisa saling memberikan manfaat. 

*Kelima*,_ last but not the least_ saya ingin mengucapkan Selamat kepada para motor penggerak 1st Breeder Koi Show 2010 yang di kalangan internal biasa disebut The Dream Team KOIs. Saya tidak berani menyebutkan satu persatu karena begitu banyaknya dan khawatir ada yang tidak tersebut. Saya ingin menyampaikan penghargaan atas kerja keras yang begitu solid dan efektif sehingga bisa merealisasikan event ini hanya dalam waktu dua minggu saja. Saya begitu bangga menjadi bagian dari Anda semua yang bekerja secara profesional bahkan untuk tugas yang begitu sederhana. Komunitas ini masih membutuhkan energy Anda untuk menggagas dan mewujudkan ide besar lainnya. Salut!!  

Terakhir, saya mempunyai beberapa catatan terhadap penyelenggaraan kontes ini tetapi saya akan sampaikan pada kesempatan lain.

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

> sebelum di share...maruten hikari nya di amankan dulu gimana.....?


Diamankan di kolam saya yah?  :Becky:

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> om Luki demikian berminatnya, kayaknya mantab nih





> soal maruten hikari sepertinya bakalan membawa tidur yg tdk sedap utk beberapa kawan.
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha





> antik dan langka Om Rudy ikan nya.......ada ring kayak shusui tapi kuning dan metalic.....



waduh...saya jadi ngga enak nih......tapi saya cuman disuruh nawar.....yang ngebungkus n' bawa pulang mah.....*"om demmy"*

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

waduh ketinggalan acara ini jg beritanya...selamat n sukses panitia,peserta,penggagas acara ini,,n tak lupa kepada juara2 kontes ini..semoga yg kedepan makin matang n semoga jg sy sdh bisa bekontribusi untuk acara2 seperti ini...pengen coba2 d ikutin pijahan sendiri...untuk om ajiek  ;kl bisa yg th depan sosialisasinya dari jauh hari n diberitakan dimajalah jd kl lg gk buka forum msh tau...thx

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

